# Hi!!!



## Energizerkitty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there, 

My Name is Kat Carstensen. I am a bit of a traveling soul, I have lived in several different places over the past couple years. I would have to say that the only constant in my life is fitness. Thank goodness, do to my Speed skating, 4.5 Tennis Playing, Long Distance Running, Ballroom Dancing, Cycling, Mother. She instilled in me to always keep your body moving, fitness always needs to be a part of your life. She is always talking about releasing stress, "....nothing does it[releases stress] better than getting those endorphins flowing."

I may be a Nor Cal born gal, but South Dakota is where I call home. My mom and I moved from Santa Rosa, California to the Mid-west when I was in my second year of high school. I stayed in the state good ole' small town of Brookings to study Nutritional Science and Mathematics at South Dakota State University. Voted in high school the, "Most Likely To Leave and Never Look Back." ...I look back all the time, to see what I have over come to give me the strength to push forward and jump yet another herdle I landed in Minneapolis for close to three years before moving the great State of Colorado.

I was a Elite level gymnast for several years, which of course meant it was inevitable that I became a coach as well. After all the gymnastics had warn down my body I moved into the world of Professional West Coast Swing, Not to be confused with Lindy(flips and tricks, 1950's era dancing) where I became a National Champion at the age of 19. I Had the chance with dance to travel a good part of the world, teaching, performing, competing, and rarely got to see the outside of a hotel.

I am currently addicted to the world of NPC Shows. It is nice to know that I am not the only Carbohydrate counting Nazi out there. I think that my Personal training clients know this all too well. I am constantly asking them what they ate and when...80% of physical change is in the eating habits of yesterday, today, and tomorrow! 

Was just added on to the IronMagLabs Team this past week and can't wait for the product to arrive to get started! I actually got my hopes up last night, I checked my Email and it said that the package was out for delivery earlier that day. This meant that was going to have a package in my mailbox come morning time or so I thought...when I went downstairs to do my cardio, I was crushed!..."No package!"When this package does arrive you know I will be like a little kid on Christmas wanting to show everyone!

Look Forward to meeting everyone!

Kat


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Energizerkitty* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Kat!!!  Welcome!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 12, 2012)

*Heyy KAT! GREAT TO HAVE YOU ABOARD.!.​*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome, great intro.


----------



## Dath (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Great to have you here Kat, look forward to your posts I'm sure the be informative.


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## scmtnboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for being inviting!

Kat


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcom!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello & good luck!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome Kat! Always cool to meet people from outside our little cult too! Looking forward to your contributions to the board!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 19, 2012)

I look forward to sharing my limited knowledge and soaking up what every one else has to share with me!!!

Kat


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Long over due, Welcome to the board and to the IML family.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Wrecker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi


----------

